# Seattle "just got lucky"..Detroit didnt



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

It'll keep this short and to the point....I always knew uber great American price cuts had a element of racism...especially when I saw the chocolate city had been cut down to 23 cents a mile....but tonight I got confirmation....while all these places with let's say a "diverse" pool of uber drivers were cut down to slave wages nearly 4 years ago...one of the most non chocolate cities in the country Seattle suffered NO PRICE CUT AT ALL...and still get paid very close to the original rate which is well over a dollar per mile....meanwhile in my city we get 60 cents a mile some other cities gets 40 cents a mile...i guess the good folks in Seattle just got lucky.....


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> ...especially when I saw the chocolate city had been cut down to 23 cents a mile


Are you kidding me? Hershey, PA is only $.23/mile to drivers. Damn, looks like it's time to start boycotting those Kisses.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

You mean to tell us that there are U/L drivers in Detroit, that’s like playing Russian roulette with a fully loaded gun.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> You mean to tell us that there are U/L drivers in Detroit, that's like playing Russian roulette with a fully loaded gun.


And get paid the less....it was a well kept secret that Seattle never got a price cut


----------



## 156824 (Aug 9, 2018)

I think Seattle is okay because they have union representation or something like that


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Are you kidding me? Hershey, PA is only $.23/mile to drivers. Damn, looks like it's time to start boycotting those Kisses.


This what they make in Seattle...ten mile trip they get 15 dollar in my area I get 7 dollar for a 10 mile trip...?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Are you kidding me? Hershey, PA is only $.23/mile to drivers. Damn, looks like it's time to start boycotting those Kisses.


I have a feeling soon any minimum fare for drivers will be out the window to go along with that shit per mile rate lol


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

Dear Seattle drivers,

When your price cut suddenly comes, probably within the next month, you know who to thank.

*Bobbyk5487*


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I have a feeling soon any minimum fare for drivers will be out the window to go along with that shit per mile rate lol


We'll probably be asked to donate our time and labor for the good of the company.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

doggerel said:


> Dear Seattle drivers,
> 
> When your price cut suddenly comes, probably within the next month, you know who to thank.
> 
> *Bobbyk5487*


You have a Jim crow mind of evil....you feel some one asking for equality mean they want to take from ones benefiting from the inequality....thats not the case at all....i would just love for uber to pay everyone what they pay the other city....ohh but then too many of US would be making too much money



doggerel said:


> Dear Seattle drivers,
> 
> When your price cut suddenly comes, probably within the next month, you know who to thank.
> 
> *Bobbyk5487*


It hasn't come in 4 years...i think their privilege is solidified


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You have a Jim crow mind of evil....you feel some one asking for equality mean they want to take from ones benefiting from the inequality....thats not the case at all....i would just love for uber to pay everyone what they pay the vanilla city....


Well, I can tell that you don't have a business mind and that you're full of resentment and hate. The main factor in the disparity of drivers pay is that the rider rate in Detroit is much cheaper than the rider rate in Seattle. It has nothing to do with race demographics. It has everything to do with economics. Would it be fair if the white riders in Seattle claimed race favoritism and said that Uber was unfairly overcharging them because they're "vanilla"? Stop playing the race card.

It's just business economics. Why is a one bedroom old apartment in the financial district of Manhattan $3,000/month yet the exact same apartment in St. Louis is $600/month?


Believe it or not I was just thumbing through The Washington Post (a very liberal media source) and came across this story. It fits this thread perfectly however according to your rationalization this is considered "Reverse Racism".

*music festival charged white people double. Then the backlash started.*

By Antonia Noori Farzan
Should white people pay a premium to attend an Afrofuturist music festival in a historically black Detroit neighborhood?
To the organizers of the upcoming Afrofuture Fest, the answer was clear: Yes, they absolutely should. Too often, they saw people of color getting shut out of events in their own communities because they didn't have the resources to snag tickets the moment they went on sale. That didn't seem right.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

_2010 US Census Data_

Whites (non-Hispanic) as a percentage of total population:

Seattle: 66.3%
Metro Detroit: 70.1%

So..... the Detroit Metropolitan area (not just Detroit City but the area that corresponds to Uber's Detroit area where the extreme pay cuts were) is more "vanilla" than Seattle. Imagine that. Bigger pay cuts in the more "vanilla" area.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> This what they make in Seattle...ten mile trip they get 15 dollar in my area I get 7 dollar for a 10 mile trip...?


then why are you doing a $7 trip?

cancel let next driver your competition lose money on it & give the rider a worse experience

if someone hits you & you stay around you must like getting hit you told the app please sir can i have another so it pisses all over you just like you asked

you don't have to work for free

ps
less than $8-10 gross is free
lol


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> i would just love for uber to pay everyone what they pay the vanilla city


Seattle cost of living is substantially higher than Detroit. Please stop the rant about chocolate and vanilla cities.

All drivers are getting are taken advantage of!


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

A progressive City. The home of Starbucks. The population will not allow the downtrodden to be "Ubered".



doggerel said:


> Dear Seattle drivers,
> 
> When your price cut suddenly comes, probably within the next month, you know who to thank.
> 
> *Bobbyk5487*


Doggerel. Long time no see. Hope you are well.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> It'll keep this short and to the point....I always knew uber great American price cuts had a element of racism...especially when I saw the chocolate city had been cut down to 23 cents a mile....but tonight I got confirmation....while all these places with let's say a "diverse" pool of uber drivers were cut down to slave wages nearly 4 years ago...one of the most non chocolate cities in the country Seattle suffered NO PRICE CUT AT ALL...and still get paid very close to the original rate which is well over a dollar per mile....meanwhile in my city we get 60 cents a mile some other cities gets 40 cents a mile...i guess the good folks in Seattle just got lucky.....


This statement is racist. You are just one of the many that keep the hate alive.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Amzn, msft, Starbucks.... techies .. avg house goes for 800k.. it is a mini San Francisco


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> We'll probably be asked to donate our time and labor for the good of the company.


Gr*yft* will ask you to do it for the "good" of the "community".


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's just business economics. Why is a one bedroom old apartment in the financial district of Manhattan $3,000/month yet the exact same apartment in St. Louis is $600/month?


FIFY

*Average Rent in Manhattan, NY*
Last updated Jul 2019


$4,137676 sq. ft.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber is ugly. They are too greedy to be Racist. The only color they see is Green.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> It'll keep this short and to the point....I always knew uber great American price cuts had a element of racism...especially when I saw the chocolate city had been cut down to 23 cents a mile....but tonight I got confirmation....while all these places with let's say a "diverse" pool of uber drivers were cut down to slave wages nearly 4 years ago...one of the most non chocolate cities in the country Seattle suffered NO PRICE CUT AT ALL...and still get paid very close to the original rate which is well over a dollar per mile....meanwhile in my city we get 60 cents a mile some other cities gets 40 cents a mile...i guess the good folks in Seattle just got lucky.....


I can see how you would think that, and I agree that sadly, systemic racism is alive and well in America. But one city-to-city comparison doesn't tell the whole story. Iowa is a super white state but in eastern Iowa they only make $0.48/mile and $0.10/minute. There are multiple factors determining how the rates in each city are determined, supply vs. demand, wealth of customers, unionization/regulation attempts, etc. Basically they try to charge customers as much as they can get away with and pay us as little as they can get away with.

@Michael1230nj said it best:


Michael1230nj said:


> Uber is ugly. They are too greedy to be Racist. The only color they see is Green.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> It'll keep this short and to the point....I always knew uber great American price cuts had a element of racism...especially when I saw the chocolate city had been cut down to 23 cents a mile....but tonight I got confirmation....while all these places with let's say a "diverse" pool of uber drivers were cut down to slave wages nearly 4 years ago...one of the most non chocolate cities in the country Seattle suffered NO PRICE CUT AT ALL...and still get paid very close to the original rate which is well over a dollar per mile....meanwhile in my city we get 60 cents a mile some other cities gets 40 cents a mile...i guess the good folks in Seattle just got lucky.....


Seattle is a rich city and expensive to live in, no one will drive for slave wages,. Detroit is broke and a low cost city, if no one drove for those wages Uber would have to raise them or quit the city.


----------



## JimD (Oct 25, 2017)

a passing thought: if you're not driving because you want to, don't drive....... if you have no choice, don't cry......
be glad the government isn't setting the prices and wages (for now, anyways) lol


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Every day I'm amazed by comments some people post on here. Topic of this thread is no exception.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

In areas with many people on assistance, there will be a limitless supply of drivers hanging out and taking trips for "spending money".

Those rates make sense if the government is paying for your housing and food.

Its a shame your market is that way, but do you really want people with free room/board making $1/mi?

Only way to "fix" it would be get rid of entitlement programs. Then no one could afford to drive those rates, so they would have to raise them.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I can see how you would think that, and I agree that sadly, systemic racism is alive and well in America. But one city-to-city comparison doesn't tell the whole story. Iowa is a super white state but in eastern Iowa they only make $0.48/mile and $0.10/minute. There are multiple factors determining how the rates in each city are determined, supply vs. demand, wealth of customers, unionization/regulation attempts, etc. Basically they try to charge customers as much as they can get away with and pay us as little as they can get away with.
> 
> @Michael1230nj said it best:


Yup! It's about what they can get away with, Some markets they get away with a lot more than less and of course paying drivers as less as possible.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Seamus said:


> FIFY
> 
> *Average Rent in Manhattan, NY*
> Last updated Jul 2019
> ...


Dammit, how "vanilla" of me. I forgot about those NYC taxes imposed on a certain race.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It seems to be all race all the time with our OP. He's from RDU and loves to post about how racist the airport police are. Not sure what he expects to accomplish from it but definitely a one note Bobby.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> We'll probably be asked to donate our time and labor for the good of the company.


You already do.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> This statement is racist. You are just one of the many that keep the hate alive.


Yes, it's ironic that the ones who cry racism are often the ones who themselves have the most deep-seated racist views. The level of hypocrisy is astounding.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

mbd said:


> it is a mini San Francisco


So does that mean Seattle has a mini public fecal epidemic?



The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, it's ironic that the ones who cry racism are often the ones who themselves have the most deep-seated racist views. The level of hypocrisy is astounding.


Your post is so true. The first time I saw this meme I laughed my butt off. Then after thinking how true this really is I became ill to know that the hate in this country is so far embedded into people from all the fake news and social media bullcrap.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Damn ... another case of white priveledge. It's like being put back in chains all over again.

Someone call Beeto Orourke.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

DoubleDee said:


> Damn ... another case of white privilege. It's like being put back in chains all over again.
> 
> Someone call Beeto Orourke.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

As someone posted on another thread about Seattle, they have passed regulation there that makes it a bit more clear what is happening behind the scenes with rides. Uber/Lyft keep the fares where they are, not because they fear driver backlash. They fear Gov't regulation coming down on them. So for now, they keep the status quo in the hopes no further legislation comes down the pipe.


----------



## 90Days2Perfection (Nov 26, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Well, I can tell that you don't have a business mind and that you're full of resentment and hate. The main factor in the disparity of drivers pay is that the rider rate in Detroit is much cheaper than the rider rate in Seattle. It has nothing to do with race demographics. It has everything to do with economics. Would it be fair if the white riders in Seattle claimed race favoritism and said that Uber was unfairly overcharging them because they're "vanilla"? Stop playing the race card.
> 
> It's just business economics. Why is a one bedroom old apartment in the financial district of Manhattan $3,000/month yet the exact same apartment in St. Louis is $600/month?
> 
> ...


Well said!



Ssgcraig said:


> This statement is racist. You are just one of the many that keep the hate alive.


And I thought it was just obvious to me.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

This is just more proof that America is a racist country. First slavery, then white police gunning down innocent black people like Michael Brown ... now this ! When will it end ?

Our only hope is to elect someone like Kamala Harris or Bernie Sanders or Pete Butigege . I was hoping that Joe Biden would be the one. But it's been proven now that Biden is a racist too. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Biden and Trump are behind this Uber racism. Always trying to keep the black man down.

I urge everyone here on the forum to contract their congressmen and demand Uber reperations. Paid for by white Uber drivers.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> This what they make in Seattle...ten mile trip they get 15 dollar in my area I get 7 dollar for a 10 mile trip...?


$1.11 PER MILE????????????????? Ehat is so special about Seattle?


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Get organized as Seattle and we will see better pay. Union Union and Union


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> _2010 US Census Data_
> 
> Whites (non-Hispanic) as a percentage of total population:
> 
> ...


Third World immigrants and to a lesser extent, blacks make up the vast majority of the Detroit driver population.

The fare cuts were implemented January 2016 and ended in April 2016.

Most Americans, especially white Americans had quit rideshare back in 2014-15 due to the disastrous rate cuts in 2014-15.

The cuts backfired on uber. Surges exploded, forcing uber to raise the rates mostly back to where they were.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

uber is under threat of drivers being able to unionize in Seattle so they are too scared to lower rates there because of the legislation that was passed there that Uber has been fighting in court for a couple years

it's very simple


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Third World immigrants and to a lesser extent, blacks make up the vast majority of the Detroit driver population.


Maybe, maybe not. But how do you know that third world immigrants and blacks don't make up a larger percentage of Seattle drivers than they do in Detroit?

The "I don't know the facts but I think my notion could be true, therefore I'll say it is" method of analysis is, clearly, deeply flawed. This truism by definition shouldn't even have to be said, but there you go.

As census data shows, the claim that the Metro Detroit Uber area is "less vanilla" than Seattle Uber area is false. Therefore the claim that Uber's white management set lower fares in Metro Detroit due to racism against non-whites is also false. When you criticise and accuse a group (in this case Uber's majority white management) not because of what they have done but solely because of the racial group they belong to, as the OP did, then that's racism.

And when one criticises a group based on their race and what they're only _suspected_ to have done because of their race then that's also racism. Does nobody remember the lynchings of blacks in the 19th and 20th centuries because of what they were simply suspected of doing, or were merely accused of doing?

I find it incredible that people still want to judge based on racial prejudice and suspicion rather than on evidence and fact.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> And when one criticises a group based on their race and what they're only _suspected_ to have done because of their race then that's also racism.
> 
> I find it incredible that people still want to judge based on racial prejudice and suspicion rather than on evidence and fact.


You mean like when white police officers are accused of being racists and killing innocent black people simply because they're white ?

Dude give it a rest already. America is tired of hearing about it already.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

DoubleDee said:


> This is just more proof that America is a racist country. First slavery, then white police gunning down innocent black people like Michael Brown ... now this ! When will it end ?
> 
> Our only hope is to elect someone like Kamala Harris or Bernie Sanders or Pete Butigege . I was hoping that Joe Biden would be the one. But it's been proven now that Biden is a racist too.
> 
> ...


Wow, are you for real or are you just joking? If you're for real then may I suggest that you sue the public school system that attempted to educate you.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DoubleDee said:


> You mean like when white police officers are accused of being racists and killing innocent black people simply because they're white ?


No. Have another read of what I wrote; evidently you did not understand it.

What I wrote was that it is racism when people are accused of doing something _solely_ because of their race.

In the example you give, it is clearly not racism to accuse white officers of illegally killing blacks _if there is evidence _that they did illegally kill them. :rollseyes: What do we call the accusation of people based on evidence? Not racism but....? That's right, it's called due process. It's the way the justice system works.

Come on, dude, think about what you're saying. We're not talking molecular biology or quantum physics here.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Maybe, maybe not. But how do you know that third world immigrants and blacks don't make up a larger percentage of Seattle drivers than they do in Detroit?
> 
> The "I don't know the facts but I think my notion could be true, therefore I'll say it is" method of analysis is, clearly, deeply flawed. This truism by definition shouldn't even have to be said, but there you go.
> 
> ...


According to Uber, 85℅ of Seattle drivers are immigrants, 90℅ in NYC.

While we can only speculate Uber's motives, the fact that Detroit is such a depressed area leads me to believe they felt that the immigrants and "ghetto dwellers" would be willing to work for practically nothing.

The two big differences between the Seattle and Detroit situations are wealth and govt intervention.

Unlike Detroit, the Seattle govt got involved and basically forced Uber to pay much higher rates than Detroit.

Without govt involvement, there's no way Seattle drivers would be getting $1.11 per mile.

BTW, here in DC, back when they were offering boosts, Uber redlined black areas of the city by refusing to offer boosts in black wards during rush hour.

The result was almost daily surges in those areas, which forced the residents of those areas to pay much higher prices for their rides.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It is clearly not racism to accuse white officers of illegally killing blacks _if there is evidence _that they did illegally kill them. :rollseyes:
> 
> Come on, dude, think about what you're saying. We're not talking molecular biology or quantum physics here.


So you're saying that there was evidence that the police officer killed that vermin Mike Brown in cold blood like he was accused of ? That black people didn't accuse the officer based simply on the fact that the officer was white ?

Come on dude ...think about what you're saying. We're not talking quantum physics here .



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wow, are you for real or are you just joking? If you're for real then may I suggest that you sue the public school system that attempted to educate you.


Lol ... of course I'm only joking. But unfortunately there are a lot of psycho liberals on this forum who actually agree with my post. ( including I assume the guy who originated this thread )


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

DoubleDee said:


> Lol ... of course I'm only joking. But unfortunately there are a lot of psycho liberals on this forum who actually agree with my post. ( including I assume the guy who originated this thread )


Thank God you're only joking. I get the standard institutionalized racism from liberals on this forum because I'm an older white male conservative gun owner that loves America. Many on this forum have called me racist yet when I mention that I've been married to a Native American for 38 years and two of my grandchildren are half Latino I get the no response from them.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DoubleDee said:


> So you're saying that there was evidence that the police officer killed that vermin Mike Brown in cold blood like he was accused of ? That black people didn't accuse the officer based simply on the fact that the officer was white ?


No, again, have a re-read. I did not say anything about a Mike Brown.


> Come on dude ...think about what you're saying. We're not talking quantum physics here .


Imitation is indeed the greatest form of flattery, but your argument might be slightly more effective _if you could come up with your own things to say._



Shrugs said:


> I don't care who racist and who's not...





> ... the racist slave owning Thomas Jefferson... he was still one of the most racist guys in history


-o: Okaaaaaay..........


----------



## Shrugs (Jul 10, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Seattle cost of living is substantially higher than Detroit. Please stop the rant about chocolate and vanilla cities.
> 
> All drivers are getting are taken advantage of!


LA is .90 cents a mile and is as expensive as Seattle



Lee239 said:


> Seattle is a rich city and expensive to live in, no one will drive for slave wages,. Detroit is broke and a low cost city, if no one drove for those wages Uber would have to raise them or quit the city.


LA is only at .90 cents



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Thank God you're only joking. I get the standard institutionalized racism from liberals on this forum because I'm an older white male conservative gun owner that loves America. Many on this forum have called me racist yet when I mention that I've been married to a Native American for 38 years and two of my grandchildren are half Latino I get the no response from them.


My response is the same can be said about the racist slave owning Thomas Jefferson....he was with a black woman from the time she was 12 until he die and and they literally helped populate half of Virginia....and he was still one of the most racist guys in history



The Gift of Fish said:


> No. Have another read of what I wrote; evidently you did not understand it.
> 
> What I wrote was that it is racism when people are accused of doing something _solely_ because of their race.
> 
> ...


I don't care who racist and who's not, im not on this earth to be liked by everybody I'm not here to like everybody, just don't pay me less or treat me worst because of your personal feelings about me or my race, thats it!!! But this has been a impossible task to accomplish in America and in the world in general



The Gift of Fish said:


> Maybe, maybe not. But how do you know that third world immigrants and blacks don't make up a larger percentage of Seattle drivers than they do in Detroit?
> 
> The "I don't know the facts but I think my notion could be true, therefore I'll say it is" method of analysis is, clearly, deeply flawed. This truism by definition shouldn't even have to be said, but there you go.
> 
> ...


Uber is mostly Jewish and asian, but good try, and of course uber don't have a history of racism

https://qz.com/1325548/uber-chief-p...tigation-into-racial-discrimination-handling/


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Maybe, maybe not. But how do you know that third world immigrants and blacks don't make up a larger percentage of Seattle drivers than they do in Detroit?
> 
> The "I don't know the facts but I think my notion could be true, therefore I'll say it is" method of analysis is, clearly, deeply flawed. This truism by definition shouldn't even have to be said, but there you go.
> 
> ...


It has nothing to do with Uber, historically before uber immigrants held the jobs in livery and limo.
2000 Census data



> 38% of taxi and limo drivers were immigrants in 2000. This is one of the highest proportions of immigrant workers of any occupation in the U.S. Only tailors and farm laborers had a higher percentage of immigrants among occupations with at least 50,000 workers in the 2000 Census.


http://www.schallerconsult.com/taxi/taxidriversummary.htm
If you look at NYC the largest market in 2004:


> Eighty-four percent of taxi and livery drivers in the city are now immigrants, up from 64 percent in 1990 and 38 percent in 1980.


https://www.nytimes.com/2004/07/07/...i-drivers-finds-more-immigrants-at-wheel.html


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

If you think Seattle gets paid well. Check out NYC. Uber drivers there are regulated to hell and back. They are also making much better rates.


----------



## Shrugs (Jul 10, 2019)

dirtylee said:


> If you think Seattle gets paid well. Check out NYC. Uber drivers there are regulated to hell and back. They are also making much better rates.


Why don't uber just stop playing and set rates at a $1 plus in every city, most pax tell me the only thing they don't like about uber is how low the driver pay is, and that they were more than happy to pay the original 1.80 a mile, uber cutting rates was the dumbest move in business history which is why they they had the worst debut in the history of wall street, its not hard to tell uber is ran by some very loony people


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

123dragon said:


> It has nothing to do with Uber, historically before uber immigrants held the jobs in livery and limo.


Yes, minorities have indeed been historically over-represented in the taxi/livery industry. I am sure this is well-known.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Shrugs said:


> Uber is mostly Jewish and asian, but good try, and of course uber don't have a history of racism


Uber is greed and corruption there is no religion or ethnicity or race that claims the right to be greedy or corrupt.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Shrugs said:


> LA is .90 cents a mile and is as expensive as Seattle
> 
> LA is only at .90 cents


Median home price in Seattle is $800k.
Median home price in Los Angeles is $615k.

*Difference:* Seattle costs *23%* more

Seattle Uber X pay is $1.11 /mile
Los Angeles Uber X pay is $0.90 /mile

*Difference*: Seattle Uber X drivers make *19%* more

By my calculations, adjusted to housing costs, LA prices are actually better than ours.



Shrugs said:


> Why don't uber just stop playing and set rates at a $1 plus in every city, most pax tell me the only thing they don't like about uber is how low the driver pay is, and that they were more than happy to pay the original 1.80 a mile, uber cutting rates was the dumbest move in business history which is why they they had the worst debut in the history of wall street, its not hard to tell uber is ran by some very loony people


There needs to be a pay floor of $1 /mile, but the prices will never be the same in all cities. If they were, cities like NYC, San Francisco and Seattle would have no drivers at $1 /hr, and less expensive cities would be grossly over saturated.


----------



## Shrugs (Jul 10, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> Uber is greed and corruption there is no religion or ethnicity or race that claims the right to be greedy or corrupt.


Well one poster said it was racist to say white people are racist and I was just pointing out uber isn't ran by white people



Fozzie said:


> Median home price in Seattle is $800k.
> Median home price in Los Angeles is $615k.
> 
> *Difference:* Seattle costs *23%* more
> ...


The government say it cost .58 cent a mile to operate a car but people are willing to defended uber paying people 40 cents a mile...if it not racism or classism it's definitely pure evil


----------



## 90Days2Perfection (Nov 26, 2018)

The government say it cost .58 cent a mile to operate a car but people are willing to defended uber paying people 40 cents a mile...if it not racism or classism it's definitely pure evil
[/QUOTE]

Can't help but LMFAO.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Shrugs said:


> The government say it cost .58 cent a mile to operate a car but people are willing to defended uber paying people 40 cents a mile...if it not racism or classism it's definitely pure evil


Wrong. The STANDARD TAX DEDUCTION FOR A BUSINESS VEHICLE is 58 cents. That doesn't mean that all vehicles cost that much. 58 cents applies to $100k semis that get horrible gas mileage, not compact passenger vehicles transporting a 150 lb passenger on the highway.

My gas + maintenance + depreciation actually comes out closer to 20 cents /mile.

If my vehicle costs were 58 cents /mile, in the past 18 months my "expenses" were over $26,000. (on a $11k vehicle and $5k worth of gas)

Do the actual math, not just parrot what you hear others say on UP.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> It'll keep this short and to the point....I always knew uber great American price cuts had a element of racism...especially when I saw the chocolate city had been cut down to 23 cents a mile....but tonight I got confirmation....while all these places with let's say a "diverse" pool of uber drivers were cut down to slave wages nearly 4 years ago...one of the most non chocolate cities in the country Seattle suffered NO PRICE CUT AT ALL...and still get paid very close to the original rate which is well over a dollar per mile....meanwhile in my city we get 60 cents a mile some other cities gets 40 cents a mile...i guess the good folks in Seattle just got lucky.....


I don't see the racial element here. What about all the lily white cities with deep pay cuts?


----------



## Shrugs (Jul 10, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I don't see the racial element here. What about all the lily white cities with deep pay cuts?


I'm not even in Detroit....but for the blackest city in America to get cut from $1.80 a mile to .24 cents a mile really makes me think....do you realize for a 20 mile trip the driver would only receive $4.80....and one of the whitest cities in America they were left intact....when uber first started it was all whites....once the tables turn and it became mostly brown and black, the price cut of the century happened


----------



## 90Days2Perfection (Nov 26, 2018)

Shrugs said:


> I'm not even in Detroit....but for the blackest city in America to get cut from $1.80 a mile to .24 cents a mile really makes me think....do you realize for a 20 mile trip the driver would only receive $4.80....and one of the whitest cities in America they were left intact....when uber first started it was all whites....once the tables turn and it became mostly brown and black, the price cut of the century happened


I thought you were referencing Detroit not Jackson Mississippi....


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Shrugs said:


> I'm not even in Detroit....but for the blackest city in America to get cut from $1.80 a mile to .24 cents a mile really makes me think....do you realize for a 20 mile trip the driver would only receive $4.80....and one of the whitest cities in America they were left intact....when uber first started it was all whites....once the tables turn and it became mostly brown and black, the price cut of the century happened


The only one making this out to be a racial issue is YOU. There's no reason to label Seattle "one of the whitest cities in America."

Want facts? According to the US Census Bureau:

68.6% of the population of Seattle is "white."

but

76.5% of the US population is "white."










*Also worth noting: According to drivers in the Detroit forum, Detroit prices are NOT 24 cents a mile. Actual Detroit prices are 64 cents a mile + 12 cents /minute.*


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Shrugs said:


> I'm not even in Detroit....but for the blackest city in America to get cut from $1.80 a mile to .24 cents a mile really makes me think....do you realize for a 20 mile trip the driver would only receive $4.80....and one of the whitest cities in America they were left intact....when uber first started it was all whites....once the tables turn and it became mostly brown and black, the price cut of the century happened


Uber is screwing everyone over. They aren't just targeting blacks.

If you cry wolf on every little thing no one will pay attention to real racism issues.

Btw I'm black.


----------



## Shrugs (Jul 10, 2019)

Shrugs said:


> I'm not even in Detroit....but for the blackest city in America to get cut from $1.80 a mile to .24 cents a mile really makes me think....do you realize for a 20 mile trip the driver would only receive $4.80....and one of the whitest cities in America they were left intact....when uber first started it was all whites....once the tables turn and it became mostly brown and black, the price cut of the century happened


Uber is a Jewish owned conpany


Fozzie said:


> The only one making this out to be a racial issue is YOU. There's no reason to label Seattle "one of the whitest cities in America."
> 
> Want facts? According to the US Census Bureau:
> 
> ...


When the price cut was first initiated they cut Detroit to 23 cents a mile....and all the drivers quit which caused huge surges and uber had to raise the rates.....



90Days2Perfection said:


> I thought you were referencing Detroit not Jackson Mississippi....


Cut the crap Detroit is 85 percent black....



Fozzie said:


> The only one making this out to be a racial issue is YOU. There's no reason to label Seattle "one of the whitest cities in America."
> 
> Want facts? According to the US Census Bureau:
> 
> ...


https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/census-ranks-seattle-among-whitest-big-cities/


----------



## 90Days2Perfection (Nov 26, 2018)

Shrugs said:


> Uber is a Jewish owned company, do you think
> 
> When the price cut was first initiated they cut Detroit to 23 cents a mile....and all the drivers quit which caused huge surges and uber had to raise the rates.....


Hmmm....BobbyK5487 last seen Tuesday July 9 8:50am
From Charlotte NC but moved to Raleigh Durham area recently.

Shrugs Joined Tuesday July 9 10:15pm from Indian Trail NC (small town outside of Charlotte)
First post (and only posts to date) are in the Forums/Garage/Pay Forum.....The last place BobbyK5487 was last seen....

Seems logical that a newly joined individual would be most likely to post in their own local forums initially rather than just jumping in on a post elsewhere.....

Coincidence?



Shrugs said:


> Uber is a Jewish owned conpany
> 
> When the price cut was first initiated they cut Detroit to 23 cents a mile....and all the drivers quit which caused huge surges and uber had to raise the rates.....
> 
> ...


Wrong again...


----------



## Shrugs (Jul 10, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Uber is screwing everyone over. They aren't just targeting blacks.
> 
> If you cry wolf on every little thing no one will pay attention to real racism issues.
> 
> Btw I'm black.


My best friend is a old white Republican lady from Alabama who was raised in the Kkk....i never thought about race as a youth....but as I started studying and examining this world we live in I was left speechless at the things and ideas I though was in the past were actual front and center



90Days2Perfection said:


> Hmmm....BobbyK5487 last seen Tuesday July 9 8:50am
> From Charlotte NC but moved to Raleigh Durham area recently.
> 
> Shrugs Joined Tuesday July 9 10:15pm from Indian Trail NC (small town outside of Charlotte)
> ...


You have far too much time on your hand and are far too invested in defending uber and discrimination.....BUT yeah it's me buddy...Bobby got blocked for 2 weeks and I couldn't just let the Klan March all over my thread for a entire 2 weeks without no way to defend myself...so IM BACCCKKK!!!!?????


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Shrugs said:


> Uber is a Jewish owned conpany


I could have sword that Uber was a publicly traded company. (And again, you drag racist statements into your post)



> When the price cut was first initiated they cut Detroit to 23 cents a mile....and all the drivers quit which caused huge surges and uber had to raise the rates.....


If that's true, then kudos to the Detroit drivers for taking a stand. Other cities, like Orlando, should do the same.



> Cut the crap Detroit is 85 percent black....


And water is wet. What's your point?



> https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/census-ranks-seattle-among-whitest-big-cities/


So your problem with Seattle is that it's the LEAST BLACK. Surely I must be a racist for living here, right? SMH
Read the breakdown I posted earlier. Those are the actual figures from the US Census Bureau website.


----------



## Shrugs (Jul 10, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> I could have sword that Uber was a publicly traded company. (And again, you drag racist statements into your post)
> 
> If that's true, then kudos to the Detroit drivers for taking a stand. Other cities, like Orlando, should do the same.
> 
> ...





Fozzie said:


> I could have sword that Uber was a publicly traded company. (And again, you drag racist statements into your post)
> 
> If that's true, then kudos to the Detroit drivers for taking a stand. Other cities, like Orlando, should do the same.
> 
> ...


Once again that's a Jim Crow mentality...me wanting equality isn't me trying to take anything from anyone I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH NO ONE OR NO RACE....i just want to be treated equal....i want every city and every driver of every race to make over a dollar a mile....whats so wrong with that....most of y'all just see a black man saying something and without even thinking or listening it's engrained in y'all to be staunchly against what he say....


----------



## 90Days2Perfection (Nov 26, 2018)

Shrugs said:


> My best friend is a old white Republican lady from Alabama who was raised in the Kkk....i never thought about race as a youth....but as I started studying and examining this world we live in I was left speechless at the things and ideas I though was in the past were actual front and center
> 
> 
> You have far too much time on your hand and are far too invested in defending uber and discrimination.....BUT yeah it's me buddy...Bobby got blocked for 2 weeks and I couldn't just let the Klan March all over my thread for a entire 2 weeks without no way to defend myself...so IM BACCCKKK!!!!?????


I have the same amount of time as you have and none of it is spent defending U/L or discrimination.


----------



## Shrugs (Jul 10, 2019)

Btw Portland is the whitest city in America and uber drivers there make well above most cities...nearly a dollar a mile...they just got lucky


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Shrugs said:


> Once again that's a Jim Crow mentality...me wanting equality isn't me trying to take anything from anyone I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH NO ONE OR NO RACE....i just want to be treated equal....i want every city and every driver of every race to make over a dollar a mile....whats so wrong with that....most of y'all just see a black man saying something and without even thinking or listening it's engrained in y'all to be staunchly against what he say....


So what's your reasoning behind the huge California pay cuts?

.60 cent/mile and one of the highest cost of living in the country.

Everyone agree pay is a problem. We just don't think this is a racial issue.


----------



## 90Days2Perfection (Nov 26, 2018)

Shrugs said:


> Btw Portland is the whitest city in America and uber drivers there make well above most cities...nearly a dollar a mile...they just got lucky


I'm impressed.....You finally stated a fact.


----------



## Shrugs (Jul 10, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> So what's your reasoning behind the huge California pay cuts?
> 
> .60 cent/mile and one of the highest cost of living in the country.
> 
> Everyone agree pay is a problem. We just don't thing this is a racial issue.


That's my point...it can't be about cost of living...so what exactly made them set these rates....outside of NYC...it seems the darker the city the lower the rates....now even if that's just a coincidence it's undeniable that that's the pattern


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Shrugs said:


> Once again that's a Jim Crow mentality...me wanting equality isn't me trying to take anything from anyone I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH NO ONE OR NO RACE....i just want to be treated equal....i want every city and every driver of every race to make over a dollar a mile....whats so wrong with that....most of y'all just see a black man saying something and without even thinking or listening it's engrained in y'all to be staunchly against what he say....


Be careful who you accuse of having a Jim Crow mentality. Some members here, myself included, are non-white and find such insinuations offensive.

Spewing bullshit statistics and alternate "facts" are the problem here. NOBODY here wants drivers to get paid shit wages. NOBODY. All your posts are doing is trying to diving this community based on insinuations of racial bias.

Not everyone is going to get paid the same amount because the cost of living varies from city to city. As pointed out in another post, a median priced home in Seattle costs as much as two houses in Detroit + two houses in Charlotte. Where are your cries about that inequality? (or does that not matter because Seattle is so "white?"


----------

